# Bianchi Volpe Question



## tn29'er (Jan 11, 2005)

Is it true that the Volpe has always been a cross bike or has been a road model at some time? I found one today with a carbon fork and threaded stem. Any ideas on the year? Thanks


----------



## tvphobic (May 12, 2003)

tn29'er said:


> Is it true that the Volpe has always been a cross bike or has been a road model at some time? I found one today with a carbon fork and threaded stem. Any ideas on the year? Thanks


The frame used for the Volpe shows up on a number of Bianchi products, I can't even keep up with them all. The Volpe was never sped'd with a carbon road-style fork, so that's an aftermarket mod. I own a 2001, I'd call it a tough drop-bar commuter. A little longer chainstays, it would have been a tourer. Too heavy for modern cyclocross. Good bike to put fenders on.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I own a Bianchi Volpe 55cm 2003, one of the best bikes I ever had, it's my shopper, commuter, tourer, winter bike and sometimes I even hammerfest with it using 25 tires.


----------

